# anal gland infection, any way to help relieve?



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara's anal gland infection is still here, been here for a few weeks.

She finished 10 days of Clavamox and, no avail, the infection remained.

Yesterday our vet prescribed 10 days of Baytril - he said it was stronger.


Anyway..we are hoping that clears it up. i've noticed her licking has decreased because she is sick of me saying no and pulling her face away from her butt every time she tries, but some of the discharge is leaking out of her anal gland and it seems quite swollen. 

I want to clean her but it's tender to the touch and she cringes when I try to wipe her off with cleansing wipes. It's getting a little gross to worry about getting anal gland fluid on my couch, I've thought about putting on her heat panties so she stays away from it and I don't have to worry.

(edit I forgot to add that it's not an open wound so there is no raw skin, the only way I noticed this was seeing a few drops of blood on her poop every now and then and increased licking)

Do you think warm towel compresses will help her? It didn't start leaking on its own until yesterday. She doesn't seem to be too bothered by it unless I'm touching it or lifting up her tail, but I really think it should be clean to heal.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Poor Lara 

Did the vet mention infusing the glands with an antibiotic ointment? Nikki always had problems with her anal glands since she was a puppy so I feel your pain. But Nikki did respond to the antibiotics when they became infected the first time.

Can you cover your couch with a blanket or something you can throw the wash?

I hope she gets better real soon!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan had this. I had an irrigation tool and some blue solution I don't remember what it was. Then I had to put abx ointment in there. Twice a day. Took about a month of irrigation, injected and oral ABX, maybe 6 weeks for it to clear up - she was 10 though so.

Make sure you're keeping her clean too, no sitting in the dirt outside. Morgan used men's boxers for that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would try the warm compresses, some also do 'sitz' baths in epsom salt warm water.

Less licking is good, but you want to keep a close eye on it so it doesn't "blow"..

If this course of antibiotics doesn't work,I would seriously consider removing the glands before they back up/start developing fistulas..


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you guys.
Heidigsd they did not mention anything about ointment - they said if this doesn't work they will probably want to do a cell culture in there. I hope I don't have to irrigate them. O: squeamish about this stuff sometimes lol.

Diane I am also hoping they don't blow or tear skin or something. (every time I lift up her tail I'm scared they are going to express and get all over me) Luckily it's not both glands, it's just the right, but I'm really hoping that this round of antibiotics will help, I will email and ask about some sort of cream if that could increase chances if curing it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when mine had this, (the first one) they would infuse with panalog. I don't think it did much good, but you could ask about that..Hope the antibiotics work! nothing worse than anal gland issues


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This stuff helped us. No infection, but it helped when Hans had some swelling back there.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/PetAlive-AnalGlandz-Anal-Gland-Health/dp/B000TMW2CI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394668682&sr=8-1&keywords=Anal+glandz[/ame]


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

mego said:


> Thank you guys.
> Heidigsd they did not mention anything about ointment - they said if this doesn't work they will probably want to do a cell culture in there. I hope I don't have to irrigate them. O: squeamish about this stuff sometimes lol..


LOL...the infusion would be done by your vet and since she is painful back there I would think she would have to be sedated. The ointment stays in the anal glands for a few days, I can't remember how long it was now but I think a week at least.

Scroll down to "Medical Treatment": Anal Sacculectomy


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Heidigsd said:


> LOL...the infusion would be done by your vet and since she is painful back there I would think she would have to be sedated. The ointment stays in the anal glands for a few days, I can't remember how long it was now but I think a week at least.
> 
> Scroll down to "Medical Treatment": Anal Sacculectomy


Oh someone else above sounded like they had something they did at home.

Looking at that link I am REALLY glad that it did not rupture. The vet mentioned that it would be really hard to infuse anything in there since the duct is so small, but maybe it can be done after all.

"Anal gland infection may not respond to oral antibiotics, as the glands normally have a blood-anal gland barrier"
I found that really interesting and would explain why the first round of antibiotics didn't work. Hmm, thanks for this!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This product may benefit your dogs problem by using it every day.
Glandex Ingredients 

Glandex reviews:
"I have been dispensing Glandex to my toy breed patients for about 6 months now. Most, if not all of these clients are reporting an improvement in their dog's anal gland condition. Now many dogs have Glandex to thank for their happiness!" _Dr. Louis Calabrese, D.V.M., Adirondack Veterinary Service ~ New York_


*Awesome Product
"I used this product for my German Shepherd that has had problems with her anal sacs and anal fistulas for many years. This dog is now been clear for 2 months of both problems and we both are very grateful to have found your product. My vet is very impressed with the success and is recommending this product to other clients." Jan ~ Wyoming

Awesome!
*"My 13 yr old Pom was looking at having gland removal surgery and since I have been using this in her food, she seems to be cleared up. The vet said "whatever you are doing for her, keep it up. It looks like she may not need surgery after all." That's the best news I've heard in a while for her! Thank you! _Becky_

Warm Calendula or Red Clover compresses 2 or 3 times per day for 3 or 4 days or longer will also help.


Adding a high quality Krill Oil (which is 48 times more effective than fish oil) with Omega 3's to your dogs' diet can help with this problem. Krill also contains Astaxanthin which is an antioxidant. "Compared to fish oil, Krill Oil offers better absorption and is more resistant to rancidity. Topping the list of differences is its being free from mercury contamination, which afflicts most fish and seafood from the lakes, rivers, streams and oceans." http://shop.mercola.com/checkout/shoppingcart.aspx 



Hope your baby is better soon!
Moms


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys..considering adding a supplement sometime in the future, thanks for the links.

Went back to the vet yesterday - it was better externally, no swelling, her licking stopped, but there was still a little blood. Since Lara is an angel at the vet (thank god) she let him take a sterile syringe and flush out the gland with water, he then infused it with an antibiotic and gave us another medication. It was getting better slowly which is the good news, just hopefully this does it. She didn't cry and seems much more comfortable so i'm crossing my fingers I won't see anymore blood. 

I am also lucky that the glands are not blocked up, fluid still easily comes out of both of them, it's just that one of the fluids still shows some signs of infection  it was nearly empty when he emptied it from her expressing them herself. (and that awful drainage). Even though it hasn't drained in a few days..after that disgusting mixture got on my bedsheets she was banished from my bed for a few days.. but I put on her little heat panties and let her up there last night  happy camper










This little girl's booty has cost us almost $400!!


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi i wonder how this went and if he had any other issues again? My dog has his left anal gland infected and is on antibiotics and has the runs as well


----------

